# wanting to replace rotten sashes in double hung windows



## TallCoolOne (Jun 25, 2011)

My house was built in the mid-90's.  I have aluminum clad wood windows currently installed.  The wood sashes have rotted and it's time to replace them. 

My problem is I can't find the company that made the windows so that I can buy new (hopefully vinyl) replacement sashes.

The only information I can find on the window is the following on a sticker....

CAR-057-003-93

Can anyone identify the manufacturer based on the information from the sticker?

Thanks,

TCO


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Tall,
Finding the manufacturer might be a bit tough but certainly would be the
best way to get replacement sashes.
Couple of things to check out:
1.  Look closely at the hardware...Cranks or double hung window latches
    might have a name on them.
2.  Look for the tempered glass "bug". It will be in a corner of the window
     usually near a corner.  It's about 1 1/4" square and sometimes they
     put the window manufacturer's name in it.

There were not as many makers of clad windows in the 90's as there are now.
Andersen was, and still is, one of the big dogs in the business.

I'm just The Door Guy....Maybe the window guy will have more ideas!
Good luck,
RC/DG


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 25, 2011)

Try this site to start.http://www.replacement-windows.com/top-100-manufacturers.php
Certainteed aluminum replacement may be what "c-a-r" stands for...I could be wrong.
Good luck and please let us know what you find.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 26, 2011)

I could find that site useful in the future.
Thanks for the info, D...!


----------



## joecaption (Jun 26, 2011)

Look in the bottom right hand side of the glass area.
I replace at least 100 Anderson clad windows a year that have rotted out, and they still claim there have been no problums with them.
I would not waist my time trying to replace just the sash. I'd replace the whole thing with a new replacement window.


----------



## winderguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Based on that glass description, I would guess they were made by Caradco. That brand became part of the JELD-WEN family of window brands going by the name of Premium Traditions Plus today. Replacement sash are available, and the good thing is that replacement sash today would be made from Auralast treated wood behind the aluminum cladding. With proper maintenance, you shouldn't have to worry about that problem again.


----------

